# Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab



## Intelfan (17. November 2011)

*Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

Rechtzeitig zum Weihnachtsgeschäft will Samsung eine überarbeitete Version des Galaxy Tabs auf den Markt bringen und so den patentstreit umgehen. 

Verändert wurde unter anderem der Rahmen um das Display, welcher vor allem seitlich über das Display herrausragt. Außerdem wurden nun die Lautsprecher in die Displayumrahmung integriert. Außerdem soll nun Android 3.2 (Honeycomb) zum Einsatz kommen. Die Hardware jedoch soll so beibehalten werden. Die überarbeitete Version des Samsung Galaxy Tabs wird auf den Namen Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1N hören

Ob diese Änderungen ausreichen werden, um die Düsseldorfer Verfügung zu umgehen steht jedoch noch zur Debatte.
Samsung plant für den 18. November eine Pressemitteilung.

Apple gab bisher noch kein Statement zur weiteren Vorgehensweise ab. 

Dies ist meine erste Usernews, deswegen bitte nicht gleich Steinigen, falls irgendwelche Fehler o.Ä. vorhanden sind.
Bisher habe ich bei PCGH noch nichts dazu gefunden und dachte mir, das ist die Chance, meine erste Usernews zu verfassen. Für Anregung und Kritik bin ich immer öffen 


Quellen:
Nicht nach Apples Geschmack: Samsung rundet Galaxy Tab ab - n-tv.de
Apple-Streit: Samsung modifiziert Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Digital | STERN.DE


----------



## Lan_Party (17. November 2011)

Soweit ich weis hat es nichts gebracht. Habe iwas auf Compubase dazu gelesen kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

Finde es komisch macht Samsung plöttlich auch Tabs oder Pads? 
Schon eigenartig diese Nachmacherei, und wenn dann soll man wenigstens dei Konkurrenz überbieten können.

Bin kein Apple Fan, aber das Ipad ist ech genial.

Wie siehts den mit den Spezifikationen des Samsung Pads, aehh tabs aus?


----------



## zøtac (17. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

Naja, Apple hat sich den Tablet PC auch nicht aus den Fingern gezogen 
Und wenn Apple schon nen Hype auslöst, wieso nicht auf den Zug aufspringen?

Irgendwann darf man nurnoch runde oder dreieckige Smartphones/Tablet produzieren damit Apple nicht angetrollt kommt


----------



## Snake7 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

lol auf einmal prduziert.
Ich schmeiss mich wrg vor lachen.


----------



## derP4computer (17. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

Da ist doch nicht wirklich ein Unterschied vorhanden.


----------



## Dynamitarde (17. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

Einige von euch lernen wohl nie dazu.  
 Immer von Nachmachen zu schreiben.Als wenn es so-was noch nie zuvor gegeben hat.

Das Auto und Flugzeug gibt es ja euch von mehreren Marken um nur Zwei Beispiele zu nennen.  
  Einer bringt ein Produkt raus wonach sich die Menschen verzerren, und bald kommen eben gleiche oder ähnliche Produkte von anderen Menschen (Firmen ) raus.
 Selbst in der Tierwelt sieht man so ein ähnliches Verhalten.Ein Affe oder Vogel benutzt ein Werkzeug schwubs machen es die Artgenossen nach.


----------



## NOOKYN (18. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Finde es komisch macht Samsung plöttlich auch Tabs oder Pads?
> Schon eigenartig diese Nachmacherei, und wenn dann soll man wenigstens dei Konkurrenz überbieten können.
> 
> Bin kein Apple Fan, aber das Ipad ist ech genial.
> ...



Was heißt hier plötzlich? Das Galaxy Tab und auch Vertreter von anderen Marken gibt es schon längst. Und die Daten bzw. Spezifikationen vom Galaxy Tab 10.1 sind um einiges besser als die vom iPad2. War damals beim ersten Galaxy Tab mit dem iPad (1) genau so und ist auch jetzt wieder so.

Und nein, ich bin weder Samsung Fanatiker, noch Apple Hater. Habe von beiden Firmen Produkte und suche danach aus was besser ist und nicht welcher Name drauf steht.

greetings NOOKYN


----------



## El Sativa (18. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Einige von euch lernen wohl nie dazu.
> Immer von Nachmachen zu schreiben.Als wenn es so-was noch nie zuvor gegeben hat.
> 
> Das Auto und Flugzeug gibt es ja euch von mehreren Marken um nur Zwei Beispiele zu nennen.
> ...


 
sehe ich auch so. nachmachen bedeutet auch, das man so dreist ist und angefressenes obst aus den deckel klebt. wenn nunmal bei einem produkt eine gewisse formgebung notwendig ist, um deren funktionalität zu gewährleisten, so ist es kein nachmachen sondern man beugt sich den naturgegebenen umständen.
was hätte samsung sonst machen sollen? ok, die hätten das teil ja auch zum klappen, mit einer tastatur dran, machen können. aber sowas gibt es wohl auch schon.


----------



## bofferbrauer (18. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*



zøtac schrieb:


> Irgendwann darf man nur noch runde oder dreieckige Smartphones/Tablet produzieren damit Apple nicht angetrollt kommt


 
runde? die sehen dann doch entfernt aus wie ein Apfel. das würde Apple doch niemals durchgehen lassen


----------



## PixelSign (18. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

ich kann nicht nachvollziehen wieso die kein eigenständiges design hinbekommen. es gibt so viele geniale produktdesigns aber komischerweise sieht es dem von apple immer wieder ähnlich. und die paar änderungen an dem neuen tab sind ja nun wirklich lächerlich


----------



## hawk910 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

Lächerlich...das ist der richtige Begriff für den "Patentstreit". SInd wir mal ehrlich...wie soll ein Tablet denn aussehen? Dass das Verbot überhaupt durchgesetzt werden konnte ist schon eine Frechheit. Vor allem, wenn man an die manipulierten Fotos von Apple denkt und die peinlichen Begründungen anschaut. Oder auch nur die Tatsache, dass die meisten Anklagepunkte eh abgewiesen worden sind.
In Wirklichkeit fürchtet Apple nur um seine Marktanteil...zurecht wie ich finde. 
Ich hätte das Tab-Teil auch ohne Änderungen aufn Markt gelassen. Und mein Ipad, für das ich Gott sei Dank nicht einen Cent bezahlt habe, würde ich sofort gegen ein Androidgerät von Samsung, Sony oder andere tauschen...wenn meine Frau da nicht noch ihre Hand drauf hätte, ihr gefällt die leichte Bedienbarkeit und das Prestige...die letzten "Vorteile" eines IOS Geräts. 

Ich bin schon gespannt, was Apple als nächstes beklagt... und über was sich die Apple-Jünger als nächstes grundlos aufregen.


----------



## pibels94 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

den Schritt musste Samsung ja nun gehen, um weiter ein konkurrenzfähiges Produkt am Markt zu haben, im Prinzip wischen sie Apple eins damit aus


----------



## Myke13021 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQ8pQVDyaLo


Ich denke dass Stanley Kubrick das nächste Ziel von Apples Anwälten sein wird. 


:EDITH:
Und danach dürfte wohl Paramount Pictures dran sein:
http://cme.at/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/star-trek-tablet.jpghttp://cme.at/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/star-trek-tablet.jpg


----------



## PixelSign (18. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*



hawk910 schrieb:


> Lächerlich...das ist der richtige Begriff für den "Patentstreit". SInd wir mal ehrlich...wie soll ein Tablet denn aussehen?


 
ja, sind wir mal ehrlich. das galaxy tab sieht dem ipad sehr ähnlich. da hilft auch keine andere bildschirmdiagonale, kein anderer formfaktor und auch kein anders platziertes logo. es gibt so unglaublich viele möglichkeiten ein komplett anderes, richtig geniales design zu entwickeln. andere farben, materialien, einfassungen, formen etc. das würde mich als firma/produzent und als kunde so dermaßen stören, dass alles nach apple aussieht (hat es mich auch bei meinem galaxy s). 

btw.: intuitivität und prestige als einzige vorteile aufzuzählen ist schon ziemlich engstirnig und wenig konstruktiv. beide geräteklassen haben ihre vor- und nachteile und es kommt ganz auf die belange des anwenders an welches gerät sich besser eignet.


----------



## Sinister213 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*



PixelSign schrieb:


> ja, sind wir mal ehrlich. das galaxy tab sieht dem ipad sehr ähnlich. da hilft auch keine andere bildschirmdiagonale, kein anderer formfaktor und auch kein anders platziertes logo. es gibt so unglaublich viele möglichkeiten ein komplett anderes, richtig geniales design zu entwickeln. andere farben, materialien, einfassungen, formen etc. das würde mich als firma/produzent und als kunde so dermaßen stören, dass alles nach apple aussieht (hat es mich auch bei meinem galaxy s).
> 
> btw.: intuitivität und prestige als einzige vorteile aufzuzählen ist schon ziemlich engstirnig und wenig konstruktiv. beide geräteklassen haben ihre vor- und nachteile und es kommt ganz auf die belange des anwenders an welches gerät sich besser eignet.


 
Mach ein Vorschlag wie denn ein gut in der Hand liegendes und nicht klobiges Pad aussehen könnte


----------



## PixelSign (18. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*



Sinister213 schrieb:


> Mach ein Vorschlag wie denn ein gut in der Hand liegendes und nicht klobiges Pad aussehen könnte


 
schau dich mal bei anderen herstellern um


----------



## Sinister213 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

Irgendwie sind die alle viereckig mit abgerundeten Ecken, einem Rand und einer Cam hinten ....

Und Ich denke mal dieses Format wurde nicht von Apple geprägt sondern von älteren SciFi-Filmen, da hat man das ja zuhauf gesehen ^^ Apple hat es lediglich gut vermarktet und dadurch kommerziell gemacht. Aber dadurch das das halt das komfortabelste Format ist und ein runder Bildschirm halt sinnlos ist wird das halt übernommen, wobei Ich finde wenn man Pads/Tabs von weiten sieht das alle gleich aussehen. Lediglich bei genauerem Betrachten sieht man Unterschiede, aber dann erkennt man aber auch Unterschiede beim Samsung Tab und iPad.

Um möglichst platzsparend ein rechteckigen Bildschirm zu verbauen muss man halt auch eine rechteckige Gehäuseform anstreben und da ändert eine gewölbte Kante auch nichts mehr.


----------



## DaStash (18. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*



PixelSign schrieb:


> ich kann nicht nachvollziehen wieso die kein eigenständiges design hinbekommen. es gibt so viele geniale produktdesigns aber komischerweise sieht es dem von apple immer wieder ähnlich. und die paar änderungen an dem neuen tab sind ja nun wirklich lächerlich


Das ist eigentlich ganz simpel zu erklären. Apple nutzt insbesondere bei dem iPad kein innovatives Design. Vielmehr handelt es sich dabei um ein Design welches der Funktion angepasst und der praktischen Nutzung geschuldet ist. Herausstechend ist eigentlich nur die hochwertige Verarbeitung. Das führt eben dazu das andere Hersteller mit gleichen Herangehensweise und Intension zu einem ähnlichen Produkt kommen. 

Und genau das ist eben auch der Kritikpunkt an der ganzen Sachen. Würde Apple ein innovatives benutzen, würde sich auch keiner daran stören wenn sie dieses versuchen rechtlich zu verteidigen. Hierbei handelt es sich aber nicht um ein innovatives also spezielles Design, sondern um ein Allgemeines, welches durch die Art der Nutzung und der Funktion an sich bestimmt ist. Getreu dem Motto: "form follows funktion".

Für das Deisgn hätten sie niemals einen Schutz bekommen dürfen, wie ja eben auch das niederländische Gericht bestätigte.

MfG


----------



## hawk910 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*



PixelSign schrieb:


> btw.: intuitivität und prestige als einzige vorteile aufzuzählen ist schon ziemlich engstirnig und wenig konstruktiv. beide geräteklassen haben ihre vor- und nachteile und es kommt ganz auf die belange des anwenders an welches gerät sich besser eignet.


 
Finde ich nicht. Offenbar ist Dir Intuivität weniger wichtig, sonst wäre Dir bewußt, dass dieser Punkt tatsächlich ein wichtiges Kreterium sein kann, der Beitrag ist somit nicht engstirnig, sondern es wurde neben Prestige ein entscheidender Punkt angesprochen. Meiner Mutter würde ich daher einen Androiden auch nicht antun wollen. Ich bestreite also noch nicht einmal die unterschiedlichen Anforderungen potenzieller User.
Die Aussage bezüglich des Designs bleibt mir unverständlich, ein Tablet sieht eben aus wie ein Tablet. Rechtlich mag das "in Ordnung" sein, aber nicht alles was rechtlich einwandfrei ist ist auch wirklich korrekt. Das Samsung-Gerät ist deswegen ins Fadenkreuz von Apple gelangt, weil es der zu dem Zeitpunkt stärkste Konkurent war und wohl noch immer ist. Wäre es Asus gewesen, dann hätte man auch dort irgendwie klagen können. Wer die Marke Apple übrigens nicht erkennen kann, der tut mir wirklich leid.
Selbiges gilt für das SGS2, das ich selbst besitze. Ich bin vom Iphone umgestiegen und ich kann nur sagen: Plagiatsvorwürfe sind völlig fehl am Platze. Das ist wie mit den Äpfeln und den Birnen. Weder das SGS2 noch all die anderen Androiden sind Kopien. EIn Mercedes ist ja auch keine Kopie eines BMW´s, nur weil der Benz auch 4 Räder und ein Lenkrad hat.


----------



## hawk910 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*



DaStash schrieb:


> ................................ Vielmehr handelt es sich dabei um ein Design welches der Funktion angepasst und der praktischen Nutzung geschuldet ist. .................................. Das führt eben dazu das andere Hersteller mit gleichen Herangehensweise und Intension zu einem ähnlichen Produkt kommen.
> 
> .................Hierbei handelt es sich aber nicht um ein innovatives also spezielles Design, sondern um ein Allgemeines, welches durch die Art der Nutzung und der Funktion an sich bestimmt ist. Getreu dem Motto: "form follows funktion".
> 
> ...



sign!


----------



## PixelSign (18. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

das die grundform eines tablets der darin befindlichen technik geschuldet ist, ist selbstverständlich klar. aber schaut man mal bei sony, lenovo etc. bekommen die doch auch ein eigenständiges erscheinungsbild hin. ich würde mich ja riesig freuen wenn apple das design der ipads umstellt. maybe in richtung iphone 4/4S. dann würde sich ja zeigen ob und wie samsung darauf reagiert.



hawk910 schrieb:


> Offenbar ist Dir Intuivität  weniger wichtig, sonst wäre Dir bewußt, dass dieser Punkt tatsächlich  ein wichtiges Kreterium sein kann, der Beitrag ist somit nicht  engstirnig, sondern es wurde neben Prestige ein entscheidender Punkt  angesprochen. Meiner Mutter würde ich daher einen Androiden auch nicht  antun wollen. Ich bestreite also noch nicht einmal die unterschiedlichen  Anforderungen potenzieller User.



intuivität und bediengeschwindigkeit sind einer DER gründe warum ich von android auf ios gewechselt bin  . dazu gesellen sich haptik (galaxy s - 4s), optik der benutzeroberfläche und qualität der apps. prestige hingegen interessiert mich herzlich wenig weil ich, wie erwähnt, die unterschiedlichen systeme schon mehrfach selbst benutzt habe und entsprechend erfahrung sammeln konnte. technisch liegen die tablets und smartphones alle auf einem ähnlichen, hohen niveau. da kommt man wieder auf den punkt in dem wir uns wenigstens einig sind, die anforderungen der nutzer sind entscheidend. und die können bei beiden geräten durchaus ziemlich hoch sein.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

@DaStash
Also müsste nach deinen Aussagen das Tablet von Sony ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit sein. 

Apple kann nur klagen, wenn auf ein Tablet alle Punkte des Geschmacksmusters zutreffen, also reicht es schon, wenn man einen Punkt ändert, aber nicht mal das hat Samsung geschafft, obwohl sie Jobs darum gebeten hat. 
Wenn sie es jetzt mit einem Lautsprecher im Rahmen probieren wollen, sollen sie doch, aber eigenes Design sieht anders aus. 

Ich wäre auch dafür, dass das nächste iPad vom Design in Richtung iPhone 4S geht. 

Wenn sonst noch jemand der Meinung ist, dass Samsung nicht kopiert, kann derjenige ja mal das Galaxy ACE mit dem iPhone 3G/S vergleichen. Ich hatte beide nebeneinander in den Händen und wer das nicht sieht, ist einfach blind.


----------



## Intelfan (18. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*



> Apple kann nur klagen, wenn auf ein Tablet alle Punkte des  Geschmacksmusters zutreffen, also reicht es schon, wenn man einen Punkt  ändert, aber nicht mal das hat Samsung geschafft, obwohl sie Jobs darum  gebeten hat.
> Wenn sie es jetzt mit einem Lautsprecher im Rahmen probieren wollen, sollen sie doch, aber eigenes Design sieht anders aus.



Gebeten? Na ja.. Einem sofort die Anwälte auf den Hals hetzen und einen riesen Patentstreit veranlassen hat nun nicht wirklich was damit zu tun 

Gut, die Produkte sehen sich ähnlich. Wäre ich sicherlich auch verärgert drüber, wenn jemand meine Ideen "ungefragt" verwendet. Jedoch bin ich der Meinung, das das nicht einzig und allein der Grund für das hin und her ist, denn man hätte sich außergerichtlich einigen können. Ich bin immer mehr der Meinung, das Apple riesen Angst vor (ernstzunehmender) Konkurenz hat.


----------



## hawk910 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

Tja...wer den Unterschied nicht sieht und sich ein Ace kauft, mit der Gewissheit ein Iphone erworben zu haben, DER ist nicht nur blind, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen. Da helfen auch Patente nix.
Ich wäre auch dafür, dass die Äpfelleute das Pad mit Glasgehäuse designen...das ist unverwechselbar und wird bestimmt von anderen nicht nachgemacht. Das können sie sich dann meinetwegen auch schützen lassen. Das ist wirklich einmalig.

@ PixelSign

Da stimme ich Dir zu...technisch nehmen und geben sich die Teile alle nichts. Aber danach hatte ich z.B. auch gar nicht gesucht. Leistungstechnisch sind zahlreiche Geräte auf der Höhe der Zeit. Ich hab daher auch nicht nach den technischen Aspekten geschaut, sondern nach dem Betriebssystem. Wäre IOS mein Favorit gewesen...dann wäre die Wahl eng. Ich wollte auf IOS aber verzichten, da es mir langsam tierisch auf den Zeiger ging und da gibts dann eigentlich nur eine Alternative: Android. Gerad weil diese beiden Betriebssysteme andere Wege gehen, scheint mir ein Vergleich zwischen Apple- und Samsunggeräten unmöglich. Es sind 2 unterschiedliche Philosophien. Ich kann ein SGS nicht mit nem Iphone 4S vergleichen, das geht einfach nicht. Ebenso das Tab nicht mit dem Ipad. eigentlich könnten sich da alle Hersteller gegenseitig verklagen...denn viele Geräte ähneln sich, zu mindest bei der Frontansicht.
Somit bleiben diese Klagen nichts weiter als eine Aktion um die Marktanteile zu verschieben. 

Deine Klage bezüglich der Qualität der Apps ist für mich kaum nachvollziehbar. Zwar laufen einige Apps nicht sofort einwandfrei auf allen Geräten, das stimmt, die Software muß immer wieder an all die Geräte angepaßt werden, aber schlechte und abstürzende Apps auf dem Iphone und Ipad hatte ich auch. Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Vorurteile der "Besseren Qualität" bezogen auf Software und Hardware eher auf dem Lorbeer-Effekt vergangener Apple-Vorherrschafts-Zeiten basieren, weniger auf Tatsachen.

Schön finde ich aber, dass Du "Haptik" ganz klar von "Qualität" abzugrenzen weißt. Eine Vielzahl der Apple-User differenzieren da eher nicht. Aber Du hattest ja auch schon andere Geräte und kannst das wohl daher auch objektiv beurteilen. Wunderbar !

Oha...Feierabend...mfg


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*



Intelfan schrieb:


> Gebeten? Na ja.. Einem sofort die Anwälte auf den Hals hetzen und einen riesen Patentstreit veranlassen hat nun nicht wirklich was damit zu tun
> 
> Gut, die Produkte sehen sich ähnlich. Wäre ich sicherlich auch verärgert drüber, wenn jemand meine Ideen "ungefragt" verwendet. Jedoch bin ich der Meinung, das das nicht einzig und allein der Grund für das hin und her ist, denn man hätte sich außergerichtlich einigen können. Ich bin immer mehr der Meinung, das Apple riesen Angst vor (ernstzunehmender) Konkurenz hat.


Jobs hat Samsung vor dem Release des Galaxy Tabs gebeten, das Design zu ändern. Stand mal auf chip.de. 

@hawk910
Es wird wohl keiner denken, dass er ein Apple Produkt ohne Apfel gekauft hat, aber damit du verstehst was ich meine:
Wenn jetzt ein chinesischer Hersteller Autos bei uns auf den Markt bringt, die wie ein Mercedes aussehen, hat er ein Problem.


----------



## fire2002de (18. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

habe in tab hier ^^ aber warum hat Samsung da nur kopiert die überarbeitet Version sieht doch top aus ! 

also das tab is ok von der leistung her aber der renner ist es leider nicht.

mfg


----------



## Stricherstrich (18. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Finde es komisch macht Samsung plöttlich auch Tabs oder Pads?
> Schon eigenartig diese Nachmacherei, und wenn dann soll man wenigstens dei Konkurrenz überbieten können.
> 
> Bin kein Apple Fan, aber das Ipad ist ech genial.
> ...



Auch schon? Sag mal wo lebst du? in Bayern?


----------



## pibels94 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*



Stricherstrich schrieb:


> Auch schon? Sag mal wo lebst du? in Bayern?



fies  


gewisse Ähnlichkeit von iPad 2 und Galaxy Tab ist vorhanden, ohne Zweifel, aber nun ist die Sache ja hoffentlich gegessen


----------



## hawk910 (19. November 2011)

@nailgun:
Da hast Du wohl Recht. Ein Auto, dass aber dieselben Funktionen erfüllt, ein klassentypisches Design hat, günstiger ist, mindesten die gleichen Extras hat und aus Korea kommt ist voll in Ordnung. Wie das Tab auch. Es ist mir übrigens unverständlich, dass Leute immer noch glauben, Samsung wäre China. Weder ist das Tab eine Chinakopie, noch ist es typische Chinaqualität. Da wären dann ja auch eher die iPhones betroffen...die definitiv nicht aus Kalifornien kommen.

Ich hab mir noch einmal die Bilder des Tabs angesehen...ein iPad sieht anders aus. Die Klagen sind albern. Ich weiß wirklich nicht, was man da schützen oder beklagen soll. All die anderen Tablets sehen aus bestimmten Blickwinkeln auch alle gleich aus.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass Samsung eine chinesische Firma ist, aber der Bezug auf Autos passt mit gewissen Kopien aus China halt ganz gut. 

Samsung hat halt mit seinem Tablet gegen alle Punkte des Geschmacksmusters verstoßen und es hätte schon gereicht, wenn der Rahmen anders gewesen wäre. 

Ach ja, das Tablet von Sony sieht definitiv anders als das iPad aus.


----------



## hawk910 (19. November 2011)

Naja...es hat ein Display vorn wie alle anderen auch. Es ist dünn wie alle anderen und die Funktionalität...Verstoß oder nicht...man sollte gewisse Dinge nicht mehr "schützen" dürfen um einem Missbrauch der Patentrechte zu anderen Zwecken zu unterbinden. Ich bin nach wie vor überzeugt, dass dieser Streit nicht wirklich Hand und Fuss hat und lediglich als weiteres Werkzeug eines unfairen Wettbewerbs eingesetzt wird. Nein, ein Tab ist kein Ipad. Verwechslung ausgeschlossen


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

Ja, nur ist das für den Mediamarktkunden alles das Selbe und da liegt das Problem. Was glaubst du, weswegen sich wirklich schlechte Tablets überhaupt verkauft haben.


----------



## Iceananas (19. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Was glaubst du, weswegen sich wirklich schlechte Tablets überhaupt verkauft haben.


 
Der Preis?


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

Richtig, da ja für 08/15 Kunden alles das Selbe ist und die greifen lieber zum billigeren Produkt. 

Sieht man ja schön bei MP3 Playern. Da ist auf einmal alles ein iPod, egal ob der Apfel jetzt angebissen ist, oder nicht.


----------



## Iceananas (20. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Richtig, da ja für 08/15 Kunden alles das Selbe ist und die greifen lieber zum billigeren Produkt.
> 
> Sieht man ja schön bei MP3 Playern. Da ist auf einmal alles ein iPod, egal ob der Apfel jetzt angebissen ist, oder nicht.


 
Und bei Taschentücher ist alles Tempo, egal ob blau oder lila...

Bei Klebefilmen ist alles Tesa, egal ob dick oder dünn...

Bei Wasser ist alles Volvic, bei Füller alles Lamy, bei Kleber alles Uhu?


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

Nö, Wasser und Füller sind bei uns Wasser und Füller. 

Ich wollte nur veranschaulichen, dass der Grossteil da keinen Unterschied macht. Die, die sich wirklich mit den Sachen beschäftigen, können die Teile mehr oder weniger sofort unterscheiden.


----------



## hawk910 (20. November 2011)

Also dient der Patentstreit nun dem Kunden zum Schutz vor sich selbst? Naja...klingt nett, so wirds aber nicht sein. Außerdem wird es dem unwissenden Kunden auch völlig egal sein, ob das Gerät seiner Wahl nun mehr oder weniger runde Ecken hat. Oder ob der Fotoexplorer ebenso zu bedienen ist wie bei einem Gerät irgendeiner anderen Marke.
Das iPad ist einfach nicht so einzigartig wie es uns der Hersteller immer vermitteln will. Es ist nur ein Produkt unter vielen anderen in einer Produktgruppe, die noch nicht einmal von Apple erfunden wurde. Die Plagiatsvorwürfe sind albern. Apple sollte lieber in neue Ideen investieren, anstatt das Geld Anwälten in den Rachen zu schmeißen. Dort wäre es besser investiert. Schließlich verliert man immer mehr an Boden, die aktuellen Geräte iPhone 4/s und iPad 2 lassen die innovativen und technischen Vorsprünge irgendwie vermissen, da hilft auch kein Laberassistent, der höchstens 5 Minuten für ein Grinsen sorgen kann.


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

Nein, der Pantentstreit dient dafür, um sich vor unwissenden Kunden zu schützen. 

Du hast Siri also schon verwendet?


----------



## hawk910 (20. November 2011)

Jo...habs mir angesehen. Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich mir nicht die Produkte aller Hersteller ansehen würde. Fanboy ist ein Fremdwort für mich....
Ja...es ist lustig. Aber irgendwie kein Kaufgrund.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. November 2011)

hawk910 schrieb:
			
		

> Schließlich verliert man immer mehr an Boden, die aktuellen Geräte iPhone 4/s und iPad 2 lassen die innovativen und technischen Vorsprünge irgendwie vermissen, da hilft auch kein Laberassistent, der höchstens 5 Minuten für ein Grinsen sorgen kann.



Wo verliert Apple denn immer mehr an Boden? Das letzte Quartal war das erfolgreichste der Konzerngeschichte und rein technisch bewegen sich die Hersteller eh auf einem ähnlichen Niveau. Klar gibt es mittlerweile auch Smartphones mit 4 Kernen, aber das werden kurz- bis mittelfristig alle anderen auch bieten. Kein einziger Smartphone- oder Tablethersteller wird es schaffen sich von der Konkurrenz dauerhaft entscheident abzusetzen, da sie alle unter dem Strich auf der gleichen Technik basieren z.B. ARM CPUs.


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

Als Kaufgrund sehe ich es auch nicht, aber in gewissen Situationen ist es praktisch.

@Cook
Ein Quadcore Handy gibts schon seit ner Zeit in China und seit längerer Zeit gibt's in Asien auch Handys mit optischem Zoom. Die dort drüben sind technisch sowieso weiter als wir.


----------



## Iceananas (20. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur veranschaulichen, dass der  Grossteil da keinen Unterschied macht. Die, die sich wirklich mit den  Sachen beschäftigen, können die Teile mehr oder weniger sofort  unterscheiden.


 
Das kannst du wie gesagt auf alles übertragen, wo kein Monopol herrscht. Ich seh kein Grund wieso man ausgerecht bei Mobiltelefonen/Tablets und Apple eine Ausnahme machen soll.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wo verliert Apple denn immer mehr an Boden?


 
Ich glaube er meint die schrumpfende Marktanteile.


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

Dann versuch mal gegen andere Patente zu verstoßen, dann siehst du, ob man auch für dich eine Ausnahme macht.


----------



## Iceananas (20. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Dann versuch mal gegen andere Patente zu verstoßen, dann siehst du, ob man auch für dich eine Ausnahme macht.


 
Wenn du dieses Geschmacksmusterzeug wirklich als Patent siehst.. 

In anderen Branchen ist es üblich einfach die Füße stillzuhalten, da niemand gegen KEIN EINZIGES Patent verstoßen kann um ein fertiges Produkt auf dem Markt zu bringen. Man kann ja dank dem tollen Patentrecht jedes dämliche Trivialpatent geben lassen (oder auch runde Ecken...).

Das hat vor Apple auch super funktioniert, aber verstehe einer wieso die rumtrollen wie ihrem Geschmacksmuster, wo sie ohne Technologien von Samsung, Motorola und co. nicht mal fähig sind ein Gerät zu bauen das mit dem Mobilnetzwerk kommuniziert...


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

Also sind deiner Meinung nach Apple die Einzigen, die irgendwen verklagen?
Samsung hat gegen alle fünf(?) Punkte des Geschmacksmusters verstoßen und nicht nur gegen die Runden Ecken. 

Es wird auch in anderen Branchen geklagt, keine Sorge.


----------



## Iceananas (20. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Also sind deiner Meinung nach Apple die Einzigen, die irgendwen verklagen?
> Samsung hat gegen alle fünf(?) Punkte des Geschmacksmusters verstoßen und nicht nur gegen die Runden Ecken.
> 
> Es wird auch in anderen Branchen geklagt, keine Sorge.


 
Natürlich wird überall geklagt. Aber nur mit dem Unterschied, dass die meisten Konzerne auf Geld aus sind (=Lizenzvereinbarung) oder ein Technologieaustausch erzielen (funktioniert wunderbar bei Intel und AMD) und Apple rein destruktiv agiert. Am Ende schadet das nur den Kunden. Durch Verkaufsverbote möchte Apple nur den Marktanteil halten und können damit die Preise nach Belieben gestalten. 

Die Punkte des Geschmacksmusters sind dermaßen allgemein gehalten, wenn man will verstoßen so ziemlich alle Tablets gegen das Geschmacksmuster. Das ist dermaßen unfug und hängt stark von der Interpretation des einzelnen ab. Von vorne sehen doch eh alle Tablets gleich aus...


----------



## DaStash (20. November 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich wird überall geklagt. Aber nur mit dem Unterschied, dass die meisten Konzerne auf Geld aus sind (=Lizenzvereinbarung) oder ein Technologieaustausch erzielen (funktioniert wunderbar bei Intel und AMD) und Apple rein destruktiv agiert. Am Ende schadet das nur den Kunden. Durch Verkaufsverbote möchte Apple nur den Marktanteil halten und können damit die Preise nach Belieben gestalten.
> 
> Die Punkte des Geschmacksmusters sind dermaßen allgemein gehalten, wenn man will verstoßen so ziemlich alle Tablets gegen das Geschmacksmuster. Das ist dermaßen unfug und hängt stark von der Interpretation des einzelnen ab. Von vorne sehen doch eh alle Tablets gleich aus...



Genau so ist es.

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Natürlich wird überall geklagt. Aber nur mit dem Unterschied, dass die meisten Konzerne auf Geld aus sind (=Lizenzvereinbarung) oder ein Technologieaustausch erzielen (funktioniert wunderbar bei Intel und AMD) und Apple rein destruktiv agiert. Am Ende schadet das nur den Kunden. Durch Verkaufsverbote möchte Apple nur den Marktanteil halten und können damit die Preise nach Belieben gestalten.
> 
> Die Punkte des Geschmacksmusters sind dermaßen allgemein gehalten, wenn man will verstoßen so ziemlich alle Tablets gegen das Geschmacksmuster. Das ist dermaßen unfug und hängt stark von der Interpretation des einzelnen ab. Von vorne sehen doch eh alle Tablets gleich aus...


 Ob man es gut oder schlecht findet, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen, aber was ein Konzern mit den Klagen erreichen will, ist deren Sache und wenn sie mit Verkaufsverboten ihre Marktanteile halten wollen, ist das auch nur, um weiter Geld zu verdienen, womit dein erster Punkt auch abgehakt ist.

@DaStash
Das Sony Tablet ist wohl noch immer ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, was?


----------



## DaStash (20. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*



Nailgun schrieb:


> @DaStash
> Das Sony Tablet ist wohl noch immer ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, was?


 Ähm nö, wieso, hat das wer behauptet?

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

Ja, da ja alle Tablets wegen ihrer Funktion gleich aussehen müssen. Form folgt ja der Funktion.


----------



## hawk910 (21. November 2011)

@ Cook2211:
Du hast geschrieben, dass Apple wohl Rekordumsätze zu verbuchen hat...stimmt! Aber selbst diese guten Umsätze steigen nicht synchron zum Markt. Daher sinkt der Marktanteil weiter.
Das ist aber auch nicht verwunderlich bei der aktuellen Konkurenz. Waren das iPhone 2G und das iPad 1 noch die absoluten Brenner und konkurenzlos (das 2G hatte ich selbst...das einzig wahre iPhone), so sind die aktuellen Modelle halt nur noch einige von vielen anderen...die sich ja, wie oft schon gesagt worden ist, technisch nicht mehr hevorheben können. Was Apple braucht, das sind frische Ideen. Ob ein sprechender Fernseher eine so gute Idee sein wird, das wage ich zu bezweifeln. Bestimmt lege ich nicht sinnlos einen 1000er zusätzlich aufn Tisch, nur damit mir das Gerät erzählt, wie das Wetter morgen ist. Naja, mal sehen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

Es wundert mich nicht wirklich, dass der Android Marktanteil so steigt, wenn ich mir die Preise der meisten Handys ansehe, die auch schon bei Aldi rum liegen.


----------



## pibels94 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

kostet halt alles ^^ 

und um mal die Sache mit dem Sony Tablet zu klären: das Ding ist mega hässlig  und mag sein das das Galaxy Tab dem iPad2 _ähnelt, _aber es _gleicht_ ihm halt nicht


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

Das Sony Tablet sieht auf Fotos auch besser aus als in echt und die Verarbeitung ist auch nicht wirklich gut, aber es zeigt, dass man beim Design variieren kann.


----------



## McClaine (21. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

So Nailgun, extra für dich, damit auch du es vielleicht mal einsiehst...
Alle Tablets haben Ähnlichkeit, die von Samsung genauso aber bestimmt net mehr als von anderen Herstellern.
Hier ein Bilder Vergleich, jeweils die Front, da es bei den Patentbashing in erster Linie um die Front ging.

Ipad 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Galaxy Tab 10.1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun als direkte Vergleiche, ein paar unterschiedliche Tablets:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die nehmen sich ALLE nichts, das eine ist etwas mehr Rechteckig, das andere mehr Quadratisch, aber die Front, abgesehen von den Buttons ist immer gleich. Die gerichtlich angeprangerten "Geschmacksmuster" verletzen alle Tablets, auch von Sony, deshalb ist deine komplette Argumentation sinnlos. Alle haben runde Ecken, eine klare Oberläche und ein eingefassten Bildschirm, bunte Icons, das eine hat nen Metallrand rum, das andere nen Kunststoffrand, das man sich mit so nen Patent den Arsc* auswischen kann sollte schon klar sein.

Also höre doch bitte mit deinem getrolle auf, Samsung hätte kein eigenes Design, andere können es auch blub blub blub...
ALLE Tablets kann man Unterscheiden, jeder sieht sofort was er kauft, falls nicht ist er blind oder blöd, das ist kein Argument.
Ausserdem: wenn dir persönlich das Samsung zu Applemäßig aussieht, ist das deine Meinung, die du natürlich haben darfst, aber jeden neuen Thread und mittlerweile mehr als 20 Seiten lang versuchst du anderen deine Meinung aufzubinden, das ist lächerlich...

So und jetzt genug, von mir aus kannste noch 10 Jahre weiter sinnlos rumargumentieren, ich hab was besseres zu tun als mich mit deinem Kindergartenniveaue abzugeben 

Gerätebezeichnungen und Bilder sind von Amazon.de


----------



## DaStash (21. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Das Sony Tablet sieht auf Fotos auch besser aus als in echt und die Verarbeitung ist auch nicht wirklich gut, aber es zeigt, dass man beim Design variieren kann.


Als Designer muss und sollte man sich die Fragen stellen:"Was bringt mir jedes einzelne Designelement? Hat es einen Mehrwert? Nützt es etwas?"
Man kann wohl feststellen das sicherlich auch andere "experimentellere" Designs möglich sind, wie man ja sehen kann aber ausgehend vom Nutzerverhalten und von Designstudien, die stets vor Entwicklung eines Produktes durchgeführt werden, muss man wohl feststellen das jenes Design eben das Design ist, welches am ehesten dem Interesse der Nutzer entspricht und das ist soweit auch nicht verwunderlich, da oftmals eben Standarts bevorzugt werden. 

Und genau daran stören sich viele zu Recht, dass Apple es durchbekommen hat sich ein Technik bedingtes Standartdesign schützen zu lassen. Und insbesondere bei diesen Geschmacksmuster kann man den Fehler im Systenm sehr gut erkennen, da diese quasi ungeprüft vergeben werden. Das alleine wäre natürlich noch nicht einmal kritikfähig, würde Apple nicht vom Verhalten und vom Umgang so aus der Reihe tanzen. Andere Unternehmen zielen dann darauf ab mit ihren Patenten Geld zu verdienen oder eben Technologieaustausch zu betreiben, nur Apple versucht sich dadurch andere Wettbewerber vom Markt fernzuhalten. Und das kann man durchaus kritisch beobachten, führt es doch dazu das ein absurder "Patentkrieg" vom Zaun gebrochen wurde. Und die Intension von Jobs war es ja auch, ich zitiere.: "_...bereit, in den thermonuklearen Krieg"_ gegen Googles Android-Software _zu ziehen... //...jeden Cent von Apples 40 Milliarden US-Dollar auf der Bank dafür ausgeben..."_. 

Wenn man als rationell denkender Mensch so unsachlich emotional mit solch einem Thema umgeht braucht sich über entsprechende emotionale Reaktionen dann nicht wundern.^^



McClaine schrieb:


> So Nailgun, extra für dich, damit auch du es vielleicht mal einsiehst...
> Alle Tablets haben Ähnlichkeit, die von Samsung genauso aber bestimmt net mehr als von anderen Herstellern.
> Hier ein Bilder Vergleich, jeweils die Front, da es bei den Patentbashing in erster Linie um die Front ging.
> ...


Das versteht er einfach nicht und insbesondere die Tatsache das sich Apple nicht gegen das Design versucht zu schützen sondern lediglich den Konkurrenten attackiert, welcher nach Umfragen von Händlern in Sachen Kundeninteresse Apple das Wasser reichen, beziehungsweise beim G-Tab 10.1 hätte überholen können. Ginge es nur um das Design hätte Apple mindestens beim Gtab1, beim Toshiba, beim Motorola zoom, beim Odis etc. Klage einreichen müssen. Die Tatsache das sie das nicht gemacht haben bestätigt erst genanntes.

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

@DaStash
Wenn man dem größten Konkurrenten ein Verkaufsverbot aufdrückt, dient es dazu, um mehr Geld mit den eigenen Produkten zu verdienen. Apple hat ja zugegeben, dass sie nur Samsung deswegen verklagen. 

Deiner Argumentation nach, müssten auch alle Handys gleich aussehen, tun sie aber nicht. 

Es haben auch andere Firmen Patente auf "Kleinigkeiten" bekommen. Nintendo hat/hatte ein Patent auf ein durchgehendes Steuerkreuz, MS hat ein Patent drauf, wie es aussieht, wenn man eine Seite umblättert und selbst Ballmer hat gesagt, dass er Google vernichten will, aber da meckert niemand, nur bei Apple und solange du die Biographie von Jobs nicht gelesen hast, wäre ich mit zwei heraus gerissenen Sätzen auch etwas vorsichtig, da gerade diese perfekt für eine Schlagzeile geeignet waren, obwohl er damit vielleicht nur seine persönliche Meinung sagen wollte. Du warst ja sicher noch nie auf jemanden sauer. 

@McClaine
Mit Bildern, auf die du keine Rechte hast, solltest du etwas vorsichtig sein, ebenfalls mit deiner Ausdrucksweise. 
Das Sony Tablet verstößt nicht gegen das Geschmacksmuster, ebenfalss wie manch andere, also informier dich doch nächstes mal vorher.


----------



## pibels94 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

die anderen verstoßen aber nur nicht, weil sie finanziell keine Bedrohung für Apple darstellen  wäre das Sony Tablet erfolgreich, hätte Apple halt Bilder von diesem Tablet gefälscht


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

Auch wenn sie gefälschte Bilder vor Gericht verwendet haben, ändert das nichts daran, dass die vom Gericht beide Tablets vorliegen hatten. 

Das Sony Tablet verstößt nicht gegen das Geschmacksmuster, ist halt mal so und Apple hätte mit einer Klage keine Chance.


----------



## McClaine (21. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*



Nailgun schrieb:


> @McClaine
> Mit Bildern, auf die du keine Rechte hast, solltest du etwas vorsichtig sein, ebenfalls mit deiner Ausdrucksweise.
> Das Sony Tablet verstößt nicht gegen das Geschmacksmuster, ebenfalss wie manch andere, also informier dich doch nächstes mal vorher.



Es tut mir leid dich wachrütteln zu müssen, aber ich kann Bilder posten (besonders von Amazon.de ) wenn ich Quellenangaben habe, und die hab ich hingeschrieben. 
Auf meine Ausdrucksweise achte ich schon, keine sorge. Aber schön das du anscheinend doch etwas zwischen den Zeilen lesen kannst bzw andere verstehen kannst... 
Zum zweiten Satz: wieder einmal Quatsch mit Soße. Falls du noch immer glaubst es gehe um Geschmacksmuster und nicht darum die größte Konkurenz matt zu setzen, bist du wirklich naiv.
Ignorant und geblendet, oder auch voreingenommen, kapierst du eigentlich nicht worum es geht. Ok ich kanns verstehen, wenn man von Apple und Samsung Threads magisch angezogen wird...
Weitere Behauptungen spare ich mir jetzt und verabschiede mich langsam und freundlich von diesem Irrsinn. Entschuldige mir etwaige Beleidigungen, wir sind doch alle Erwachsen, naja fast alle...



Nailgun schrieb:


> Das Sony Tablet verstößt nicht gegen das Geschmacksmuster, ist halt mal so und Apple hätte mit einer Klage keine Chance.



Das sagst also du als Experte für Patente und Rechtsfragen!? 

Langsam aber sicher ist dieses Thema doch ausgelutscht und seit Tagen dreht sichs nur noch im Kreis, Dastash gib nicht auf! Aber mir reichts 
Ok ich lese nur noch still mit, wundern und schmunzeln kann man so am besten, lol


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

Lies dir mal die Punkte vom Geschmacksmuster durch und überleg dann, wessen Beiträge Quatsch mit Soße sind. 

Samsung hätten nur von Anfang an den Rahmen ändern müssen und Apple hätte keine Klage durch gebracht.


----------



## DaStash (21. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

@McClain
Ich kann aber langsam auch nicht mehr. 

MfG


----------



## pibels94 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

find's echt witzig hier 

komisch das Apple bei einem Geschmacksmuster klagen darf, aber bei manchen Produkten praktisch alle gleich aussehen (hier ein kleines Beispiel)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




verschiedene Hersteller, gleiches Design (gleicher Aufbau hinterer Federweg etc... )

wird deswegen geklagt? nein


----------



## McClaine (21. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Lies dir mal die Punkte vom Geschmacksmuster durch und überleg dann, wessen Beiträge Quatsch mit Soße sind.
> 
> Samsung hätten nur von Anfang an den Rahmen ändern müssen und Apple hätte keine Klage durch gebracht.



Ähm deine!? 
Die Punkte des Geschmacksmusters passen auf ALLE Tablets, also hör doch mal auf immer wieder darauf rumzureiten!? Genau das ist doch das Problem, ein lächerliches, allgemein gehaltenes Patent, das auf ALLE Tablets zutrifft.
Und warum wurde nur Samsung verklagt? Langsam solltest du schon mal die Augen öffnen können.

Und wie soll Samsung von Anfang an den Rahmen ändern wenn das Tablet bereits produziert und ausgeliefert worden ist!? Das Verkaufsverbot war NACH Release, also bitte...

Fakt ist das Gerät wird geändert laut der News und somit ist das Geschmacksmuster nichtig. So win für beide Seiten... Aber erst mal warten und Tee drinken, bin gespannt was rauskommt.

@ Pibels, ja deswegen ist es ja so komisch, Apple kommt anscheinend mit jedem scheiss durch


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. November 2011)

Also hast du dir die Punkte noch immer nicht durch gelesen, denn sonst wüsstest du, wieso das Sony Tablet nicht gegen das gesamte Geschmacksmuster verstößt und wieso Samsung nur den Rahmen ändert. 

Samsung hat mit Absicht gegen das Geschmacksmuster verstoßen, da sie Jobs vor Release um eine Änderung gebeten hat. 

Dass Apple Samsung schädigen will, ist mir auch klar und man kann froh sein, dass manche hier keine Firma leiten, denn über Konkurrenz freut sich sonst niemand.

PS: Apple kommt vor Gericht nur durch, wenn sie im Recht sind, was auf Samsung wohl nicht so zutrifft.


----------



## McClaine (21. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

Punkte gelesen, ich bleib dabei. 



> wieso das Sony Tablet nicht gegen das gesamte Geschmacksmuster verstößt


aha, auch wenn es nur gegen einen teil davon verstößt könnte Apple bereits klagen und ein Gericht entscheidet das weitere.



> Dass Apple Samsung schädigen will, ist mir auch klar und man kann froh  sein, dass manche hier keine Firma leiten, denn über Konkurrenz freut  sich sonst niemand.


Was hat das mit uns "hier" zu tun? Das sich über Konkurenz keine Firma freut brauchste mir nicht erzählen 



> PS: Apple kommt vor Gericht nur durch, wenn sie im Recht sind, was auf Samsung wohl nicht so zutrifft.


Was soll man dazu noch sagen, ich könnte dich jetzt gleich wieder als Apple Jünger Darstellen, so wie du andere als Android Fanboys darstellen willst - mach ich aber net weil eine vernünftige Unterhaltung mit dir so oder so nicht möglich ist


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. November 2011)

Sagt der, der beleidigen muss. 

Man muss gegen alle Punkte des Geschmacksmusters verstoßen, sonst kann Apple nicht klagen. 

Lies dir mal die News durch. Wenn ich falsch liege, frage ich mich, wieso Samsung mit der Änderung des Rahmens das Verkaufsverbot umgehen will. 

Edit:
Bezüglich Konkurrenz...
Hier beschweren sich ja andauernd Leute, dass Apple Samsung mit dem Verkaufsverbot schädigen wollen. 
Na was denn sonst??

Von Lizenzzahlungen hätten sie ja höchstens ein Jahr etwas.


----------



## DaStash (22. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*



Nailgun schrieb:


> PS: Apple kommt vor Gericht nur durch, wenn sie im Recht sind, was auf Samsung wohl nicht so zutrifft.


Gut, dann fällt die Interpretation des Gerichtsentscheides aus den Niederlanden diesbezüglich ja eindeutig aus. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

Wenn du es wieder mal anders auslegen willst, ja. In den NL werden ja nur richtige Entscheidungen getroffen.


----------



## DaStash (22. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

Ich lege nichts anders aus, sondern unterschreibe lediglich die höchst richterliche Feststellung, dass das Patent zu allgemein gehalten und von daher ungültig ist. So wie hier auch die Mehrheit im Forum.  

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

Was die Mehrheit hier im Forum von Apple hält, habe ich in meinem Blog schon gezeigt und du stützt deine Argumentation auf die Entscheidung von nur einem Richter, während mehrere andere Gerichte anders entschieden haben.

Ach ja, schon vergessen, die wurden ja alle bestochen, was sich Samsung ja nie leisten könnte. 

PS: Ich freue mich schon auf den ersten Deppen, der sich sein Raumschiff patentieren lassen will und dann zu hören bekommt: "Nö, geht nicht, das war schon mal in einem SciFi Film.".


----------



## Franzl (22. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

ich weiß nicht was für ne brille du aufhast nailgun aber ich will auch so eine 
wie du gekonnt fakten ignorierst und auf solche bsp. wie das fahrrad garnicht erst eingehst , weil du dabei den kürzeren ziehen würdest


----------



## DaStash (22. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*



Franzl schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht was für ne brille du aufhast nailgun aber ich will auch so eine
> wie du gekonnt fakten ignorierst und auf solche bsp. wie das fahrrad garnicht erst eingehst , weil du dabei den kürzeren ziehen würdest


In der Hinsicht ist er Perfektionist. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*



Franzl schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht was für ne brille du aufhast nailgun aber ich will auch so eine
> wie du gekonnt fakten ignorierst und auf solche bsp. wie das fahrrad garnicht erst eingehst , weil du dabei den kürzeren ziehen würdest


Gibt's ein Geschmacksmuster auf Fahrräder?
Nein?
Dann kann ich wohl kaum drauf eingehen, oder? 

Welche Fakten ignoriere ich denn?
Dass Samsung gerne bei Apple kopiert?
Dass Samsung linke Touren abzieht?
Dass nur ein(!) Richter das Geschmacksmuster nicht anerkannt hat?

Wir können ja mal die Brillen tauschen.


----------



## pibels94 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Gibt's ein Geschmacksmuster auf Fahrräder?
> Nein?
> Dann kann ich wohl kaum drauf eingehen, oder?
> 
> ...




eben, wozu ein Geschmacksmuster? Warum macht Apple das dann? Warum?


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

Weil sie sich vor Trittbrettfahrern schützen wollen.


----------



## pibels94 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Weil sie sich vor Trittbrettfahrern schützen wollen.



das ist aber absoluter Schwachsinn. EIn Apple Zombie wird immer Apple kaufen, selbst wenn ein P4 drinstecken würde  

und nur weil die Geräte von Samsung und Co. technisch (größtenteils) überlegen und günstiger sind, was dazu führt das Apple auf Dauer den Preis nicht halten kann, werden sie einfach "ausgeschaltet"


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

Tja, freie Marktwirtschaft. 

Fast das selbe Produkt mit den selben Designmerkmalen gleich daneben billiger anzubieten kann auch mal Konsequenzen haben.

PS: Überlegen ist zur Zeit kein Produkt.


----------



## pibels94 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Tja, freie Marktwirtschaft.
> 
> Fast das selbe Produkt mit den selben Designmerkmalen gleich daneben billiger anzubieten kann auch mal Konsequenzen haben.
> 
> PS: Überlegen ist zur Zeit kein Produkt.



komisch das sich die Fahrradhersteller dann nicht kaputt klagen  

und überlegen muss es auch nicht sein, was es an Leistung nicht hat, macht es durch den Preis wieder wett


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

Gibt's seit meinem letzten Post schon ein Geschmacksmuster auf Fahrräder? 
Wieso darf ich hier kein Auto verkaufen, das wie ein Mercedes SLS aussieht?
Darf Mercedes bestimmen, wie Autos aussehen müssen?

Wenn man bei der Design-, Werbe- und Programmierabteilung sparen kann, kann man seine Produkte auch billiger verkaufen.


----------



## pibels94 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

nein, gibt es nicht, wozu auch? der Kunde sollte freie Wahl haben  ich kauf ein Fahrrad nicht aufgrund der Form etc. sondern aufgrund der Leistung. Gleiches gilt für Tablets.



wo du Werbekosten ansprichst: die iPad 2 Werbungen gehen mir richtig aufn Sack, jeder 2. Spot für dieses dämliche Tablet


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

Der Kunde hat auch freie Wahl, solange sich andere an gewisse Sachen halten. 

Wenn dich die Apple Werbung nervt, solltest du bei Samsung auch abschalten.


----------



## pibels94 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

naja, wie du meinst 


ganz vergessen zu erwähnen, die Werbung vom Galaxy Note nervt auch  aber die kommt zum Glück nicht ganz so oft ^^ das ganze noch vermischt mit Spots von Versicherern, ich liebe Werbung


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

Mich nervt die Apple Werbung eigentlich auch.


----------



## pibels94 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

Werbung ist eigentlich eh unnötig, ich kauf meine Sachen nachdme ich Tests gelesen hab oder ähnliches, aber eine Werbung kann viel versprechen und muss nichts halten ^^


----------



## Franzl (22. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

Welche Fakten ignoriere ich denn?  <- gegenseitiges abschauen ist gang und gebe in jedem bereich der wirtschaft / industrie und wie du an den tablet bildern siehst sehen _alle_ tablets gleich aus von vorne.... theoretisch müsste apple alle mit ihrem _zu unrecht zugesprochenem_ geschmacksmuster verklagen... wurde ja schon lang und breit dir versucht zu erklären aber du hast um deine eigene meinung 4 große mauern gezogen die du verteidigst...

Dass Samsung gerne bei Apple kopiert?  <- siehe oben ( nur mal so am rande kopiert apple auch . z.B der software patent streit mit motorola bei dem apple kackendreist komplette programmteile copy/paste verwendet hat)

Dass Samsung linke Touren abzieht? was ist daran link? du sagst es doch selbst, freie marktwirtschaft.

Dass nur ein(!) Richter das Geschmacksmuster nicht anerkannt hat? der große unterschied ist leider man hat *nicht recht hat* sondern man *bekommt *recht. dementsprechend ist alles nur eine sache des richters.... ein moderner richter würde so ein geschmacksmuster nicht jmd. zusprechen, genauso wenig wie niemand ein geschmacksmuster für 4räder + lenkrad kriegt... oder anderes beispiel wenn mich jmd fragt ein fahrrad zu konstruieren , ich ihm kein 1900. Jahrhundert riesenrad mit kleinem hinteren rad baue oder?

übrigens sehen autos in bestimmten preissegmenten auch sehr ähnlich aus : zb. phaeton , 6er , s klasse .....


----------



## Iceananas (22. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*



pibels94 schrieb:


> Werbung ist eigentlich eh unnötig, ich kauf meine Sachen nachdme ich Tests gelesen hab oder ähnliches, aber eine Werbung kann viel versprechen und muss nichts halten ^^


 
Erzähl das einen 08/15 Modekunden und frag sie mal was es noch für Tablets gibt außer ipad


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*



Franzl schrieb:


> Welche Fakten ignoriere ich denn?  <- gegenseitiges abschauen ist gang und gebe in jedem bereich der wirtschaft / industrie und wie du an den tablet bildern siehst sehen _alle_ tablets gleich aus von vorne.... theoretisch müsste apple alle mit ihrem _zu unrecht zugesprochenem_ geschmacksmuster verklagen... wurde ja schon lang und breit dir versucht zu erklären aber du hast um deine eigene meinung 4 große mauern gezogen die du verteidigst...


Die Mauern habe nicht ich hoch gezogen. So wie es aussieht, habt ihr mich mitsamt den ganzen Fakten eingemauert. 
Ja, von vorne sehen alle ziemlich gleich aus, aber genau so wie bei Handys ist auch bei Tablets designtechnisch einiges möglich, also muss nicht alles gleich aussehen.
Sony, HTC und Motorola mit dem neuen RAZR zeigen ja, dass es auch anders geht.

Dass sie das Geschmacksmuster zu Unrecht zugesprochen bekommen haben, ist deine persönlich Meinung, die dir natürlich zusteht, aber rechtlich irrelevant ist. 


Franzl schrieb:


> Dass Samsung gerne bei Apple kopiert?  <- siehe oben ( nur mal so am rande kopiert apple auch . z.B der software patent streit mit motorola bei dem apple kackendreist komplette programmteile copy/paste verwendet hat)


Mich stört es nicht sonderlich, wenn bei der Bedienung kopiert wird, da das allen Usern dient, aber es nervt, wenn eine Firma bei einer ganzen Produktreihe nichts eigenständiges zusammen bringt.
Mir ist es auch egal, dass gerade Siri für Android portiert wird. Ich finde es höchstens lustig, da ja manche der Meinung sind, dass es sowas in der Form schon davor bei Android gegeben hat, obwohl dann die Portierung eher fraglich bis sinnlos ist. 

Apple hat wegen gewissen verletzten Patenten schon ein paar hundert Millionen an HTC zahlen dürfen und Motorola wird sicher auch eine nette Summe bekommen und ich sehe da auch nichts Falsches.
Wenn jemand die Rechte eines anderen verletzt, soll er auch dafür gerade stehen.


Franzl schrieb:


> Dass Samsung linke Touren abzieht? was ist daran link? du sagst es doch selbst, freie marktwirtschaft.


Jobs hat Samsung vor dem Release vom Galaxy Tab gebeten, das Design zu ändern, nur wollten die halt nicht und daraufhin wurden sie verklagt. Sie haben mit Absicht gegen das Geschmacksmuster verstossen, also sind sie auch selber Schuld daran, dabei hätte es schon gereicht, wenn sie den Rahmen geändert hätten, was ja jetzt auf einmal doch geht, denn es muss gegen alle Punkte des Geschmacksmusters verstossen werden, denn sonst käme Apple mit einer Klage nicht durch.

Es reicht Samsung auch nicht, beim Design zu kopieren. Es muss ja auch noch Verpackung, Adapter und das Ladekabel kopiert werden: Liste zeigt, was Samsung von Apple kopiert | Techfever.me
Den Punkt mit der Sprach-Memo kann man streichen, da ein Mikrofon da irgendwie logisch ist.

Dann gehts mit nem Werbespot weiter: Jetzt sind die Werbespots dran: Samsung kopiert Apple | Techfever.me

Als Reaktion auf die Klagen von Apple, beschwerten sie sich plötzlich nach 4 Jahren, dass Apple keine Lizenzgebühren für die 3G Chips zahlt und reichten Gegenklage ein.
Die Patente dafür müssen aber allen zu fairen Bedingungen zur Verfügung gestellt werden, weswegen grade die EU-Kommission gegen Samsung ermittelt. EU-Kommission ermittelt im Patentstreit zwischen Samsung und Apple | Business | News | ZDNet.de
Dann fordern sie auch noch ein Verkaufsverbot für das iPhone 4S, weil es ja angeblich gegen die 3G Patente von Samsung verstößt, obwohl Apple die 3G Chips seit Jahresanfang bei Intel kauft, welche die Technologie bereits lizensiert haben.
Es wird schon seinen guten Grund haben, weswegen Samsung bis jetzt kein Verkaufsverbot durch setzen konnten. 

Und noch ein Beispiel für ne linke Tour:
Samsung hat TV´s mit dem 3D FullHD Logo verkauft, obwohl diese TV´s nicht dazu fähig waren.
Das Logo wurde nach bekannt werden entfernt.

Wenn ich einen PC verkaufe und sage, dass ein Quadcore verbaut ist, obwohl nur ein Dualcore drinnen ist, nennt man das Betrug. 

Ist schon eine tolle Firma, die ihr da verteidigt.


Franzl schrieb:


> Dass nur ein(!) Richter das Geschmacksmuster nicht anerkannt hat? der große unterschied ist leider man hat *nicht recht hat* sondern man *bekommt *recht. dementsprechend ist alles nur eine sache des richters.... ein moderner richter würde so ein geschmacksmuster nicht jmd. zusprechen, genauso wenig wie niemand ein geschmacksmuster für 4räder + lenkrad kriegt... oder anderes beispiel wenn mich jmd fragt ein fahrrad zu konstruieren , ich ihm kein 1900. Jahrhundert riesenrad mit kleinem hinteren rad baue oder?
> 
> übrigens sehen autos in bestimmten preissegmenten auch sehr ähnlich aus : zb. phaeton , 6er , s klasse .....


 Ein moderner Richter?
Bist du juristisch so bewandert, dass du bestimmen kannst, welcher Richter fähig und welcher es nicht ist?

Viele sind ja der Meinung, dass Apple alle Richter besticht, da sie meistens vor Gericht Recht bekommen, aber die Aussage ist einfach nur Blödsinn, da sich das Samsung genauso leisten kann, nur stehen die halt rechtlich nicht so gut da.
Meines Wissens nach hat bis jetzt nur ein einziger Richter das Geschmacksmuster für nichtig erklärt und der wurde dann von euch gleich zum Mr. Untouchable ernannt, während mehrere andere RichterInnen gegen Samsung entschieden haben.




Iceananas schrieb:


> Erzähl das einen 08/15 Modekunden und frag sie mal was es noch für Tablets gibt außer ipad


Ist es jetzt die Schuld von Apple, dass andere kaum Werbung machen?


----------



## Iceananas (23. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ist es jetzt die Schuld von Apple, dass andere kaum Werbung machen?


 
Nö, die haben andere Zielgruppen als Nachmittag Hartz4 TV gucker


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

Ähm, es ist gerade Nacht und zumindest auf Pro7 sehe ich nichts von Android Tabs. 

Ich kenne auch nur zwei Android Handy-Werbungen, wobei bei einer schön mit Flash geworben wird, das bei ICS zur Zeit nicht läuft.


----------



## Iceananas (23. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ähm, es ist gerade Nacht und zumindest auf Pro7 sehe ich nichts von Android Tabs.
> 
> Ich kenne auch nur zwei Android Handy-Werbungen, wobei bei einer schön mit Flash geworben wird, das bei ICS zur Zeit nicht läuft.


 
Ich meinte auch generell Fernsehwerbung. Ehrlich gesagt will ich auch nicht, dass Galileo-gucker dasselbe Handy haben wie ich


----------



## hawk910 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

So.....nu haben wir den wahren Grund, warum geklagt wird. Zwar würde ich auch solche Tests immer mit Vorsicht geniessen, zumal jeder die Vor- und Nachteile anders bewertet, aber schlechte Werbung ists in jedem Fall für Apple, Grund genug rechtliche Schritte einzuleiten:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/188138-testsieger-galaxy-tab-10-1-vor-dem-ipad2.html

Naja, was soll man machen... Für mich würd wahrscheinlich in Zukunft nur ein solches Gerät mit Windumm in Frage kommen, wenn es dafür mal eine brauchbare version geben sollte.


----------



## pibels94 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*



hawk910 schrieb:


> Naja, was soll man machen... Für mich würd wahrscheinlich in Zukunft nur ein solches Gerät mit Windumm in Frage kommen, wenn es dafür mal eine brauchbare version geben sollte.



Windows 8 steht in den Startlöchern


----------



## DaStash (25. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*



pibels94 schrieb:


> Windows 8 steht in den Startlöchern


Ja, da bin ich auch sehr gespannt. Das Konzept ist sehr sehr interessant. 

MfG


----------



## pibels94 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung bringt überarbeitetes Galaxy Tab*

ist auf jeden Fall Tablet geeignet, praktisch ein WP7 in Groß ^^ und die ARM CPU Unterstützung ist vielversprechend


----------

